# Anyone having ecoboost problems?



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new xlt 4x4 ecoboost and I want to see if ya'll have had any issues. I know I can google it or go to f150.com, but I'm interested in what people in my general area have to say. I more concerned about physical problems, but if it didn't meet your expectations post up as well. I understand it won't tow like a diesel and if it averages at least fifteen mpgs I'll be happy. The truck I've been driving for over a year got fifteen mpg and had 160 hp when it was new. So, I think it won't take much to impress me. I've just heard some about stalling issues and wanted to know if ya'll had experienced anything like that. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Approx. 25,000 miles on my 2011. No issues at all. I have the FX4 with tow package, 3.73 locking rear end. I get 16-17 mpg around town and 17-18 out on the road running 70-75 mph. I recently pulled a trailer (approx. 6000 lbs) to Junction and it did very well in the hills. No down shifting or power problems although mpg went down to about 12. No it is not a 3/4 ton diesel and if you plan to pull big loads over long distances it won't perform like F250.


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

*Ecoboost*

I currently have 10,200 miles on my 2012 FX2 Ecoboost. No issues to date. Getting 18 mpg city and 22 to 23 on highway and better if I keep my foot out of it. 
For what it's worth it tows my 22' BlueWave with no issues other than the mileage drops to 10 mpg. ve 3.15 axle ratio. I always owned diesels and still do. This is my gas pichup in over 20 years and I love it. Currently have converted 3 co-workers and 4 buddies as well to the Ecoboost.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

2012 F150 Ecoboost with max towing package. Only have 1500 miles on it right now and it shows right at 14.5 mpg towing the boat. My boat isn't very heavy so that's a factor also. So far I really like it.


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

Also have the 2011 FX4 with 3.73 rear end with almost 20k miles. No problems to date. Pulled a 23' ShoalCat down to Mansfield from Victoria and back with no trouble whatsoever.. If you have a heavier foot gas mileage will suffer but I'm getting around 17 to 18 Hwy


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool, looks like I might be new owner next week then. I know when anything is new and mass produced someone will have problems.


----------



## Pinch (Aug 11, 2012)

I have 5K on our 12' FX2 3.55. The only problem I have is my right foot. 420lb of torque with 365hp is fun.

City 18MPG 
HWY @ 65MPH 26MPG
HWY @ 80MPH 20MPG


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2012 Lariat 4X4 Off Road, 3.73 Locker Differential, Max Tow Package, 6.5' bed, with Banks Monster Exhaust Cat Back, Edge EVO HT Tuner, Injen Cold Air Intake.
444 HP 515 Torque. AMSOIL Lubes front to back, with 5,000 miles she is getting 23 mpg so far at 60-65 mph. Pulls 20' bay boat with 85 gallons of fuel like no ones business. Plenty of authority at the accelerator! Love the truck.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought a 2012 with a 3.55 rear end yesterday and it has 240 miles on the clock.

No problems so far :slimer:


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

10,200 on my 2012 eco-boost averaging 17.4 MPG. It is not a 4x4 though.

Your MPG will vary based on how much you will use the turbo. baby it on take off and you will get good MPG.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can gladly report that I'm not having ANY EcoBoost problems!! Love my new Tundra. :slimer:


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Tundra! I didn't say I wanted gas mileage problems.h: JK!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Del Magic said:


> Tundra! I didn't say I wanted gas mileage problems.h: JK!


Passes everything but a gas station


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

That is why I traded my Tundra 2 weeks ago for an eco boost. Loved my Tundra but she loved to drink. I averaged 19.5 yesterday. FX4 with 3.73. Between 60 & 65 mph.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah... I can't afford it


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Have a 2012 Lariat with long bed, 7.73 with heavy duty haul pkg. and avg. 22.5 at 65mph to and form work.Light on the foot and drive 100 miles per day.
Have 16000 miles and no issues at all.
Noticed a 1 mpg drop coming back from the lease a couple weeks ago with no load at 70MPH.
Sure is nice at fillup time compared to the F250 SD I had previously.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I've had mine for about twenty days so far and I'm loving it. It has really impressed some hardcore GM guys in my family.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Del Magic said:


> I've had mine for about twenty days so far and I'm loving it. It has really impressed some hardcore GM guys in my family.


While I have an F250 now, I can relate to this completely. A coworker and 25+ year die-hard bowtie guy rode in my truck once on the way to lunch. He was so impressed he went to the dealership, test drove one...

He dumped his loaded Chevy (or was it GMC?) and bought a F250 Lariat by week's end. No lie... He's going on 1 year ago and just traded it in for a F350 dually because he has plans to trade his current 30 foot fifth wheel in for a 36 foot house on wheels...


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*EcoBoost*

I have a 2011 with 32,000 miles: supercrew, 4x4, off-road, max-tow, 6.5 foot bed. No problems whatsoever; pulls my 18.5 foot Champion Coastal Classic like it's not there (heavy boat). 12 mpg
Around town=15.5mpg
Hwy = 18-22 depending on wind resistance and grades

Love it!:an6:


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*wellubed1*

Send me some info on the aftermarket stuff you have done - cost, where u get'em, and if you know if it could void warranties? Thanks.:texasflag


----------

